# Hunting Trucks



## hunt2442 (May 7, 2008)

Lets see your pics of what your driving around the lease.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Quail rig, Holds 8 dogs and 50 gallons of water.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Not the best pic, but its an '88 Toyota 4-Runner 4x4. When I want to ride in comfort I use my ride, '03 Ford Supercrew FX4.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

This my 90 model 4Runner. The spare is now mounted on top and the Camo has been finished. R22 engine with a five speed. It also has a front drop rack that was not on at the time the picture was taken.


----------



## Mark E. (May 26, 2005)

remi19, nice rig. Here is mine.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Nut'n fancy


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

No picture at this time but a 1975 Ford F100 with 87,000 miles. Runs like a champ.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Mine. 1994 Z71, with hi-rack and road feeder.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Found this mud beast on E-Bay ... turns out a guy about 20 miles away owns it. I'm bringing him the check on Thursday night ...

Baby rolled her eyes but said "ok, *sigh* whatever you want love" ... SCORE.

:texasflag


----------



## BOOM VANG (Jul 14, 2008)

not a hunting "truck" but i love this jeep. cant go without it. Love to set the swivell chairs up front for quail hunting. they literally fly up underneath your feet when your sittin up there. (and theres a drink/gun holder at every position)


----------



## BOOM VANG (Jul 14, 2008)

btw, lets see some pics of yals hunting buggies as well. jeeps, etc. i know you guys got some tricked out toys that your proud of. im thinking about getting a new one or adding to my other and would like to get some ideas from what yal are rollin with.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

I have a 93' Jeep that I drive around every weekend that I absolutely love (will post pictures after this weekend). Here are a few pictures of my beast of a top drive! This thing is rusty but trusty! The top blind folds down for transport.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

wellconnected said:


> I have a 93' Jeep that I drive around every weekend that I absolutely love (will post pictures after this weekend). Here are a few pictures of my beast of a top drive! This thing is rusty but trusty! The top blind folds down for transport.


I never thought I'd see that International truck again. The last time I saw it was when Jaime left it at our lease in Mexico. You should have seen him driving that top drive down the pipeline road (two hours of hell down a dirt road).


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

El Cazador said:


> I never thought I'd see that International truck again. The last time I saw it was when Jaime left it at our lease in Mexico. You should have seen him driving that top drive down the pipeline road (two hours of hell down a dirt road).


LOL. I dont think I have ever seen a vehicle with more steel welded on to it. So it sounds like you are ready to buy it El Cazador...LOL. I never thought it would run as well as it does. Seriously, I am going to have to sell it after the season is over. We just learned last week that our lease has been sold and the new owners have no interest in leasing (same old story). Anyway, if you know of anyone looking for a top drive cheap, send them my way. It is super rough but is very fun to use.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

wellconnected said:


> LOL. I dont think I have ever seen a vehicle with more steel welded on to it. So it sounds like you are ready to buy it El Cazador...LOL. I never thought it would run as well as it does. Seriously, I am going to have to sell it after the season is over. We just learned last week that our lease has been sold and the new owners have no interest in leasing (same old story). Anyway, if you know of anyone looking for a top drive cheap, send them my way. It is super rough but is very fun to use.


Please let me know when you're ready to get rid of it. I do know somebody that (I think) would be interested. Thanks!


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Heres mine.

98 Z71









2007 HD2500 4x4


----------



## Cable Slinger (Jul 8, 2008)

*hunting this weekend?*

Hey boom vang- are we still on for this weekend? I am ready to get down threre stat. I put out in for my day off today, so we're golden.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Marsh Buggy*

Imported from Florida to Tanzania. Not mine but I got to ride it in 2004.


----------



## hunt2442 (May 7, 2008)




----------



## BOOM VANG (Jul 14, 2008)

cableslinger: all systems go for south tejas this wkd. could be slaughterfest 08. gotta mow down some does this wkd to meet our mgt number. weve been slackin a bit. 

btw, attention all 2coolers: cableslinger and myself are taken a new crew of broads down to the ranch this wkd so we will definitely be posting some pics next week! also got a masseuse (sp?) lined up to take care of us in case the hunting stress gets to us and we need a little "rub down" hehe!! giggity giggity goo!!

lets see some more outrigged jeep pics. its amazing what some people's imagination can do with these toys.

good things, good times.

hope everyone is enjoying there hollidays and getting plenty of hunting in!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

BOOM VANG said:


> cableslinger: all systems go for south tejas this wkd. could be slaughterfest 08. gotta mow down some does this wkd to meet our mgt number. weve been slackin a bit.
> 
> btw, attention all 2coolers: cableslinger and myself are taken a new crew of broads down to the ranch this wkd so we will definitely be posting some pics next week! also got a masseuse (sp?) lined up to take care of us in case the hunting stress gets to us and we need a little "rub down" hehe!! giggity giggity goo!!
> 
> ...


Who can think of hunting after that post?


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Hunting Truck*

This is the classic 4x4 truck that I bought to leave in Rocksprings. It has not made it there yet. My actual, existing hunting truck is a white 1998 Ford F-150, 2-wheel drive extended cab truck that is driven a minimum of 330+- miles each way!


----------



## seeing reds (May 17, 2005)

*This Jalopy is Called the Jackass*

VW powered


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

*Hoopty*

my rig....."the Hoopty"

I use it for just about everything......if i can get it started...LOL.


----------



## jag11741 (Jan 7, 2005)

*truck*

Just for feed delivery and when the women is with me on those cold eden mornings like this coming sunday is going to be. use 4 wheelers in thick stuff and etc


----------



## Texan523 (May 29, 2006)




----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Nothing fancy, just an 2000 Caddilac Escalade


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

This is actually mine.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

88 Sammy


----------



## Crispin (Apr 10, 2006)

*Hunting truck*

My rare 1990 4-door Bronco with a 1994 F-350 front end...


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

here is mine, '54 CJ3B


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)




----------



## hotfoot (Mar 22, 2008)

1978 F 150


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

*The only problem is dusty roads*


----------



## Crispin (Apr 10, 2006)

Targa top!


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Here is ours...its missing the front chair we have mounted up there now for hunting out of the top


----------



## explorer21 (Feb 20, 2005)

jeepster comando


----------



## BOOM VANG (Jul 14, 2008)

thats one awesome rig you got there explorer21. everything you need all in one. sweeeet!


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

First is my '72 FJ40 at the lease in S.TX. Second is a friends '91 z71. Last is my other FJ40 almost complete from a frame off. Can't wait to get it dirty.


----------



## shepard24 (Jul 16, 2006)

And from the looks of it, Tetanus.:biggrin:



WESTTU said:


>


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Dave, what motors are you running in your FJ40s? I think that will be my next project. I have had jeeps and still do, but I have always wanted an FJ40. The reason that I ask, I notice many are running chevrolet small blocks.

Jerry


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

The green '72 has a later 2F that I swapped for the original F. Ran pretty good but didnt give me the power on the highway I wanted. The tan rig has a fresh 350 with newer Toy 4spd and transfercase, Saginaw power steering, tilt steering column, bucket seats, etc. The earlier stock 40's aren't that comfortable. 

Shallow, PM if you have any specific questions.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Thanks much for the reply. Those are some really nice rides. I may give you a shout when I start looking for one. I just want something different. I bet a fuel injected 4.3 chevrolet would make a great vehicle, and it would lessen the weight a little.

Jerry


----------



## stovepipe (Dec 21, 2004)

59`Jeep...


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

this little truck will go anywhere


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Trooper*

My 1992 4x4 trooper with GoodYear Mud Terrians, front rack and rear Road Feeder. I made the road feeder with the spin tech motor. I have yet to loose 1 kernel of corn when driving. It is awesome!


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Flatbed*

My 1977 F-150 4x4 with custom flatbed. Had a bigger highrack on it but got nose bleeds. Got a redone 460 under the hood.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

*460*

The redone 460 under the hood. Shocking when you open the hood!!


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Cold ride*

When it gets real cold I prefer this: 1978 Bronco w/rebuilt 400.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Bird rig*

When it's hot and the birds are flyin', my zoomer.


----------



## thatdoggJake (Dec 31, 2007)

WESTTU said:


>


WINNER!!!!!!
The driver's seat chair is priceless
hahahahahahaha


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

my hunting ride


----------



## Crispin (Apr 10, 2006)

*Hunting trucks*



Crispin said:


> My rare 1990 4-door Bronco with a 1994 F-350 front end...


In that case here is my back up on the bottom...


----------



## smi224 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here is a few pics ours.


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

just a pair of Zuks and a gator and I'm good to go


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*OTTO*

GOT A HEMI ? actually its OTTO parked in the back left of the picture. 71 F100 360 v8 Cranks everytime and is coming home this summer for a tune up brakes and new gaskets other than that we are leavin him alone cannot see disturbing a good thing .Its our first year together but he has been on the lease for a very long time .


----------



## ryanwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

*95' GMC*

Here is mine. It is for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Critter Gitter!*



smi224 said:


> Here is a few pics ours.


Looks like a CritterGitter truck!


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

My thoughts exactly.Thats my Brothers work for sure.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

*My Mule*

Never been stuck...never ran out of gas.....ran off a few times...but....


----------



## KILLROY (Jul 2, 2005)

Titus Bass said:


> Never been stuck...never ran out of gas.....ran off a few times...but....


That's the best ride of all!!!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

70 mpg, fast, no feeding her


----------



## JDog (May 21, 2004)

longhorns13 said:


> When it gets real cold I prefer this: 1978 Bronco w/rebuilt 400.
> 
> View attachment 184484


Beautiful Bronco. I own a '94. If you don't already frequent fullsizebronco.com you should check it out.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Titus Bass said:


> Never been stuck...never ran out of gas.....ran off a few times...but....


Just watch out for the exhaust


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks on compliment. Some more. Can't post the ones during the rebuild. They are bitmap and won't upload.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Suzuki Samurai High rack high drive


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Is that a 1978 bronco with square headlights? I thought 78 with round and 79 with square?


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Ford Man!*

Good catch! 1978 bronco had the round headlights on standard models. Mid year you could get the square headlights on the xlt model. Front end was jacked up when I bought it, so it was replaced. You can get either the square or round headlights and bezels.You got me thinking now though, i need to recheck my title!


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Well you got me thinking about finishing my other project (1979 Bronco).LOL this will be my 2nd
I have it for sale right now,BUT


----------



## Crispin (Apr 10, 2006)

*.*

.


----------



## fishminer (Jan 4, 2006)

*BBB*

My brother and I bought my dad a Bad Boy Buggie last year.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

*my hunting vehicle*

Here is my ride...........

Its for sales if anyone is interested.


----------

